# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  vb6 and Windows 10

## tjaytogo3

Hello
I'm trying to install VB6 on my Win10 pc (for months!) but because Microsoft no longer support, I can't find the files needed.  Anyone have VB6 running on their Win10m pc? What do i need? It works fine on my Win7 pc.  I know VB6 is old but I still have a bunch of programs w/VB6.  slowly converting to VB.net

----------


## Zann

> Anyone have VB6 running on their Win10m pc?


We all have VB6 running on Win10 pc.
Search this forum how to install.
There are many threads about this.

----------

